# Navel is it o/k ?



## hobo (19 June 2010)

summer
	
	
		
		
	


	




 knock her scab off or flies had it yesterday resprayed it waiting for vet to call but what do you guys think. She was born june 1st and I worry about every little thing. your thoughts apprecated.


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 June 2010)

It's hard to tell from a picture - it's more about touch.  It's fairly normal for a navel to take a few weeks to subside and as long as the area isn't hot, or tender, or hard, then I wouldn't be too worried at this stage.

The things to be aware of are:

1.  a hernia, if you very gently push CLEAN fingers GENTLY sideways from the belly into the  centre of the umbilicus, can you feel a 'hole' beneath it in the belly wall?

2.  an abcess, when you try to do 1. above, does foal leap in the air and try to kick your head in?  If so, it's sore, and may have infection.

If neither of the above is true, then it should shrink up over the next few weeks. Keep an eye on it - butdon't poke it unnecessarily.


----------



## eventrider23 (20 June 2010)

Saffy has a similar and it was just loose skin which is now shrivelling up so yes unless abcess or hernia then that is what it likely is.


----------



## LMsporthorses (20 June 2010)

Hi

Don't want to worry you but if at all unsure then get a vet to have a quick look. My Lancelot foal at 6 weeks' navel looked very similar and was slightly tender to touch. I called the vet as I wasn't sure if this was normal or not. The vet made me take her in straight away and the foal had to have a huge op to remove what was left of the umbilical cord which was still attached to the bladder and a vein that was infected that was attached to the liver. It had only appeared to be a small external lump but internally was massively infected. My foal showed no sign of ill health and didnt have a temperature at all. so I was lucky that I caught it before the foal got really ill of got joint ill which is the main worry with navel infections. I dipped her navel twice a day for 3 weeks solid from when she was born and the vet said it was very strange to see an infection like this in an older foal, not sure what happened but was prob to do with the increase in flies with the  temp getting warmer but who knows. Anyway 3 weeks in the vets, a 2hr general op(with me like a nervous wreck) , a month of box rest , an impressive scar later and my filly is fighting fit again minus a belly button ! I have been very lucky but my msg to you is its probably and hopefully not as bad as my baby but better to be safe than sorry !! xxxx


----------



## Alec Swan (20 June 2010)

hobo,

looking at your pic,  your foal's been licking at her side,  so I would think that it may be  causing her some discomfort.

The most important point is DON'T remove the scab.  Allow it to dry naturally.  Every time that you "knock her scab off" you are introducing a fresh wound.  I've never had a horse with joint ill,  but have seen many lambs with the complaint.  Generally caused by lying down on dirty bedding,  but importantly,  whilst the navel is still wet.  The only cases of joint ill which I've ever seen have been contracted within hours of birth,  and if that's what she has you would have been aware of it long before three weeks of age,  I would have thought.

If you continue to remove the scab,  you're allowing a free passage to infection.  "Blue spray"  generally contains oxytetracyclin,  an antibiotic.  Flies hate it.  They also hate good old fashioned stockholm tar. Use either,  but leave it alone,  and stop picking at it!  I think that she's going to be fine.

Alec.


----------



## hobo (21 June 2010)

abc I didn,t pick!! the flys did!! Spoken to vet who said much as JanetG took temp had feel ect all normal and just keeping it sprayed with terramycin and just watching her for any changes. thanks for replys.


----------



## CILLA (21 June 2010)

How long does it take for the stump bit to drop of our foal has about 1cm fleshy bit hanging below the op photo this being first foal not sure if this correct.


----------



## CILLA (21 June 2010)

Any answers guys don't want to ring vet if this is normal and takes weeks .


----------



## AJBliss (21 June 2010)

Friend's foal is nearly 2 months old, still has the little dried up stalk on her navel.  It is completely dry and healthy and shrivelled up, no hernia, etc., just hasn't bothered to drop off yet.  The vet wasn't worried at all about it, said it would come away in its own time.


----------



## Holly831 (21 June 2010)

It's normal - provided it is clean and dry (don't mess with it!). 

I use terramycin spray each time the scabs drops off.

You need to check the foal isn't leaking urine through it too - but if it's dry that would be really unlikely.

Good Luck


----------



## chrissie1 (21 June 2010)

I have one much the same, I had the vet has check him for hernia, there isn't one, and (having had these before) says to leave wel alone.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 June 2010)

hobo,

I'm really sorry,  I thought that from your post that it was you who'd been nagging at it!  I suppose that from the last 10 foals,  or so,  that perhaps 4 have had very small hernias,  or as yours,  a loose sack just hanging there.  Why they are like it,  I can't explain,  but every one of them has sorted itself out,  and I'm certain that yours will.  I don't really hate anything,  with the possible exception of flies.  Horses don't seem to like them much either!!

Alec.


----------

